# Black Bear & Deer Cade's Cove



## USMC0321 (Oct 28, 2012)

Took these the past Thur and Friday, they are tough to photograph, most of these were taken handheld with a Canon 5 DII and 300 2.8 IS II


----------



## USMC0321 (Oct 28, 2012)

Some more


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 28, 2012)

Great Pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Magical time in the Cove right now...

Thanks for sharing ...


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 28, 2012)

Those are great. Were you out of the car taking the bear cub photos? 
I'd be afraid to get that close.


----------



## Shug (Oct 28, 2012)

awsome shots


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 28, 2012)

very cool!!  Love it!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful shots.

Hoss


----------



## XIronheadX (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Oct 28, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 29, 2012)

those were some fantastic shot I love the ones of the bear resting on his back


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Oct 29, 2012)

Great pic's


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love them all ... but the resting bear is really neat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2012)

i love that place, great shots also!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 29, 2012)

Great pics, I have never been there!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome captures!


----------



## quinn (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like you had a great trip with cooperative critters in great light & fall color!  You sure got some goodies!


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 13, 2012)

awesome, Cade's Cove is such a neat place


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

these are great photos!!!


----------



## James Vincent (Nov 22, 2012)

You done pass good. I think I have a new background for computer if I can choose which one


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 22, 2012)

Those are awesome,thanks for sharing


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 22, 2012)

Great captures way to go


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 22, 2012)

great shots!


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 23, 2012)

Great shots!
 A nice rig you have!


----------

